# Pre-work out caffeine based which one is the strongest you guys tried?



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

So far Mr. Hyde was pretty strong that I have tried and currently using Woke AF any other recommendations from anyone? Need to change it up my tolerance build quick.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 26, 2020)

I do half a scoop of total war and half a scoop of psychotic. Seems to hit hard and good focus.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2020)

Damn just checked and they don't sell it anymore on amazon. Bulksupplements used to sell pure caffeine on amazon. Maybe you can find it else where but you want pure energy try it if you can find it. I highly recommend weighing it if you take it. 1 gram of it equals = 1 gram of caffeine. 

I made the mistake of just eating some when I first got it. Peace about the size on my pinky nail.... I thought I was going to die.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 26, 2020)

It's pretty lame compared to what most guys take, but one Bang energy drink about 30 minutes prior to getting to the gym gets me going pretty good.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I do half a scoop of total war and half a scoop of psychotic. Seems to hit hard and good focus.



sounds interesting will have to try this


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> It's pretty lame compared to what most guys take, but one Bang energy drink about 30 minutes prior to getting to the gym gets me going pretty good.



I tried them when i was out of town for work was not that bad got the job done.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Damn just checked and they don't sell it anymore on amazon. Bulksupplements used to sell pure caffeine on amazon. Maybe you can find it else where but you want pure energy try it if you can find it. I highly recommend weighing it if you take it. 1 gram of it equals = 1 gram of caffeine.
> 
> I made the mistake of just eating some when I first got it. Peace about the size on my pinky nail.... I thought I was going to die.



Size of a pinky nail got you that bad?


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 26, 2020)

Joker ... was the highest ever ... I'm nearly immune to caffiene ... Joker jacked me up ...


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 26, 2020)

3 scoops of 5150.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Joker ... was the highest ever ... I'm nearly immune to caffiene ... Joker jacked me up ...



Will look into this as well ty


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> 3 scoops of 5150.



3 scoops? jesus


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 26, 2020)

3 scoops of any one will jack up up i think...but im trying to process alot of info at the moment so what do i know. i use the evl brand due to price but i use so many other supplements its hard to tell whats working. i just work out at 5am so i need something to get me going.but i have heard alot of good things about rise so i think i might give it a try next i always switch. quick question do you prefer your pre work out with or with out creatine ?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 26, 2020)

I try and stay away from pre workout powders because they mess my stomach up and give me too much of anxiety/jitters. I’ll do coffee or A couple times a week I’ll get a c4 energy drink from the gas station.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> 3 scoops of any one will jack up up i think...but im trying to process alot of info at the moment so what do i know. i use the evl brand due to price but i use so many other supplements its hard to tell whats working. i just work out at 5am so i need something to get me going.but i have heard alot of good things about rise so i think i might give it a try next i always switch. quick question do you prefer your pre work out with or with out creatine ?



I try to drink my creatine during work with my water but unless I forget or on the weekends I mix it with the prework out before I hit the gym.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh yeah they also sell the Mr Hyde some places in the bottle and powder on top and you have to mix those work amazing as well. I think you just need to switch it up so you dont get use to it but having like 3 dif ones at at time sucks cause they clump up when open too long


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 26, 2020)

16oz of cafe bustelo w 1equal
Does it for me!


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Damn just checked and they don't sell it anymore on amazon. Bulksupplements used to sell pure caffeine on amazon. Maybe you can find it else where but you want pure energy try it if you can find it. I highly recommend weighing it if you take it. 1 gram of it equals = 1 gram of caffeine.
> 
> I made the mistake of just eating some when I first got it. Peace about the size on my pinky nail.... I thought I was going to die.



Lots of documented OD’s with pure caffein powder. Dangerous stuff.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 27, 2020)

You can always go hard lick rich pianna n sniff it lol


----------



## So1970 (Feb 27, 2020)

Psychotic works for me


----------



## THEGREATMALENKO (Feb 29, 2020)

2cups strong coffee, bronkaid and an aspirin. Nothing better and cheap.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> So far Mr. Hyde was pretty strong that I have tried and currently using Woke AF any other recommendations from anyone? Need to change it up my tolerance build quick.



Smoked 2.0 is the shit


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 29, 2020)

I found this ranking on FB this guy did on 125 preworkouts

The top 3 

PreFierce
Transparent labs Bulk
Alpha Lion Super Human.

They are also about the most expensive you can find but have a shit load of ingredients.   Alpha Lion actually has DMAA in it according to this guy so I really want to try it !


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 29, 2020)

I like NutraBio Enhanced EAA's (EAA Energy). (150 mg caffeine). 
I do one as a pre, and mix one more drink with it for an Intra, w/ Creatine (very cheap) and  DMAE (focus) from Nootropics Depot (also very cheap).
Never used stuff like that in the past (except Creatine) but needing a boost these days at my age, it helps.

I love NutraBio supps, they make their own and do a great job, unlike many (most) who have them made from "private-label" type manufacturers.
Like the huge one that just got busted. Affects thousands of brands for recalls, etc.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 29, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I like NutraBio Enhanced EAA's (EAA Energy). (150 mg caffeine).
> I do one as a pre, and mix one more drink with it for an Intra, w/ Creatine (very cheap) and  DMAE (focus) from Nootropics Depot (also very cheap).
> Never used stuff like that in the past (except Creatine) but needing a boost these days at my age, it helps.
> 
> ...



NutraBio is a great company. I have also praised their products here on UG


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 29, 2020)

I use Animal Fury mostly. 350mg caffeine, and always effective for me. $30 on amazon for 30 servings.

My previous favorite was the OG Jack3d. That shit was crack


----------



## Spongy (Feb 29, 2020)

Good, strong espresso and a nice sativa


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 29, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I use Animal Fury mostly. 350mg caffeine, and always effective for me. $30 on amazon for 30 servings.
> 
> My previous favorite was the OG Jack3d. That shit was crack



Crack in the most literal sense. I remember having a panic attack in the shower after a sesh with that haha.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sour Tangie 710 Live and two fat scoops of c4.  

Easily gets me through a 3 hour morning workout wanting more.


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2020)

3 hour morning workout?? Do you not have a job?



jpreston250300 said:


> Sour Tangie 710 Live and two fat scoops of c4.
> 
> Easily gets me through a 3 hour morning workout wanting more.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> I found this ranking on FB this guy did on 125 preworkouts
> 
> The top 3
> 
> ...



So I got some Alpha Lion Superhuman Supreme, Limeade, it tastes great, but I can only do a half scoop at a time. It is that strong. Otherwise I will get some nausea.

I like Hand Nutrition Grape flavor a lot.

I look for caffiene and vasodialators. Everything I've researched about creatine says it doesn't matter when you take it, so I don't care if it's in preworkout.

I've used.a few others like C4 and Muscletech from Sams. They were good.

Also there is some shit called Excelsior that I got, and it tastes good, but is spiked with ephedrine or something. I didn't like the way it made me feel. It isn't listed in the ingredients, but it is definitely there, you will know. Don't try that unless you are specifically looking for ephedrine.


----------



## Thehogsters (Mar 6, 2020)

Well Alpha Lion stopped using DMAA cause BB.com would not list it on their store.    I still hear its strong AF.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump said:


> 3 hour morning workout?? Do you not have a job?




Ya in sales, I bring my laptop if I get a call &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 6, 2020)

I do have to travel a week or so a month


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 6, 2020)

if you are just lookin for stimulants: Caffeine pills, dirt cheap. Throw in primatene or bronkaid if you feel like getting crazy. You can buy teacrine capsules as well. teacrine is another stim in better quality stim based pre workouts. it doesnt effect blood pressure and people claim its a "cleaner" enery they get from it. whatever that means. Going the route i described will allow you to control the dosage you use, expirement and find what you like and save you alot of money as pre workouts are extemely overpiced for what they are.


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 6, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Sour Tangie 710 Live and two fat scoops of c4.
> 
> Easily gets me through a 3 hour morning workout wanting more.




what the **** do you do in the gym for 3 hours lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 6, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> if you are just lookin for stimulants: Caffeine pills, dirt cheap. Throw in primatene or bronkaid if you feel like getting crazy. You can buy teacrine capsules as well. teacrine is another stim in better quality stim based pre workouts. it doesnt effect blood pressure and people claim its a "cleaner" enery they get from it. whatever that means. Going the route i described will allow you to control the dosage you use, expirement and find what you like and save you alot of money as pre workouts are extemely overpiced for what they are.



how long so they take to kick in same as pre work out? Def going to try this thanks paying $50 for a prework out is annoying.


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 6, 2020)

i would say 30-45 minutes. i really only use them on leg or back days if im feeling low energy. i take them before i head to the gym, about a 20 min drive. then i always spend the first 10-20 minutes foam rolling and doing mobility stuff. typically i can feel them by the time im done with that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 6, 2020)

Just take like 200-300mg like the prework out? Maybe start low and see how I feel.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Well Alpha Lion stopped using DMAA cause BB.com would not list it on their store.    I still hear its strong AF.



This place has some DMHA preworkout. A few plces still have some of the Alpha Lion with it. But you're right about bb.com, that version definitely doesn't have it.  Not sure if Alpha Lion even makes it anymore.

https://suppz.com/collections/dmha-pre-workouts


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 6, 2020)

View attachment 9353


That is all.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 6, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> what the **** do you do in the gym for 3 hours lol




Lift, work and look at girls?  Better than sitting at home. It’s a big gym...


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 6, 2020)

45 min of cardio, get a sandwich, coffee, lol


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 9353



MEME's like that are a joke, almost as bad as "going to war", "doing battle", etc... Tough-guy wanna-be's.
Everyones had days where they worked 12 hours, got the kid to school, went to the kids practice, needed a boost in order to train.

I guess the "Beast's of Iron" who make those MEME's are just too "bad ass" for the rest of the world. 

Or in their own mind they are at least...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> MEME's like that are a joke, almost as bad as "going to war", "doing battle", etc... Tough-guy wanna-be's.
> Everyones had days where they worked 12 hours, got the kid to school, went to the kids practice, needed a boost in order to train.
> 
> I guess the "Beast's of Iron" who make those MEME's are just too "bad ass" for the rest of the world.
> ...



I don't take them too seriously I kinda look at it like motivational shit.

I normally get tired during the day right about the time I go to the gym normally, so in my head I'm always debating go to the gym or take a nap? Then I drink some pre-workout and it makes the right decision for me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 6, 2020)

I will add the preworkouts are definitely a personal preference ... my workout partner for years swore by c4 ... it did nothing for me and tasted horrible ... I'd say my go to is NO Xplode ... but as I said earlier Joker is next level shlt ... at the moment I using the one that Gibs recommended on the BOGO (forgot the name) ... it's good but I prefer NO-Xplode ...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought 3 low cost NutriCost tubs (came to 40.00 for the three, like 100 servings in each) Citrulline Malate, Beta Alanine, Guarana.(Ill add the DMAE in there as well).
One scoop of each in a drink of my choice, good to go, tons of servings compared to 20-30 in a brands release. The 220 mg of caffeine from the Guarana, seems different, better.
(Natural caffeine over synthetic).

A cleaner "buzz" if you will, no crash, etc... Only use this stuff when dragging ass tired.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 6, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> MEME's like that are a joke, almost as bad as "going to war", "doing battle", etc... Tough-guy wanna-be's.
> Everyones had days where they worked 12 hours, got the kid to school, went to the kids practice, needed a boost in order to train.
> 
> I guess the "Beast's of Iron" who make those MEME's are just too "bad ass" for the rest of the world.
> ...



Guess all those before the days of pre workout are tough guy wanna bes.  How about a cup of coffee?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 6, 2020)

*Sir, can I trouble you for a warm glass of milk? It helps me go to sleep.


You can trouble me for a warm glass of shut-the-hell-up. Now, you will go to sleep or I will put you to sleep. Check out the name tag. You're in my world now, grandma.

For some reason the meme and the responses reminded me of this. 
*


----------



## Utm18 (Mar 6, 2020)

Mts ruckus pretty solid pre


----------



## delsolrob (Mar 11, 2020)

I have not really understood the obsession with crazy stimulants in preworkouts....they're counterproductive to performance.

There's a reason caffeine poisoning has become common in ER's, and quite a few deaths recently.  If you're finding it takes such an insane amount of stims to get you going, you may try some pregnenolone while backing off the stims.  I've used Alpha P5 by alpha gainz for this with great results...I prefer topical.  But, there are many options for pregnenolone (and cheap).


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2020)

i take 1 small hit of meth


----------



## Amanda4450 (Mar 25, 2020)

Steel supplements Amped AF is pretty serious. I can take caffeine pills with no effect. Lots of long night shifts have left me pretty numb to caffeine effected, but Amped AF is ridiculous! Half a scoop is more
than I ever want. Pretty legit if you are caffeine numb like me ... i have found I prefer the Pre-workout by steel supplements on days I do cardio because my HR just gets too high.


----------



## bvs (Mar 25, 2020)

Bostin Loyd's pre is strong af


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 28, 2020)

Wal-Mart Equate caffeine tabs....like $3.99 per bottle. Or, TrueNutrition's caffeine caps.

I'm not going to overpay on caffeine.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 29, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> i take 1 small hit of meth


 Smoke, snort or pin? Lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 29, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> Wal-Mart Equate caffeine tabs....like $3.99 per bottle. Or, TrueNutrition's caffeine caps.
> 
> I'm not going to overpay on caffeine.



for some reason I get better work outs with them I should try caffeine pills though


----------

